# It's Dazzal!



## Anonymous. (Aug 21, 2020)

[align=center]
Hello To Everyone!
I'm Dazzal, married, have one adult son and have two adorable puppers.
We love to travel, enjoy ballroom dancing especially the Latin dances, crafts, the Fitness Club, grooming and caring for my dogs.


----------



## Neelix (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi Dazzle!  Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Naiwen (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello and welcome, enjoy your stay.


----------



## pat (Aug 22, 2020)

Hello Dazzal


----------



## Kivessin (Aug 22, 2020)

[mention]Dazzal[/mention] , welcome to the forum!


----------



## Smokinshaun (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Catsmother (Aug 22, 2020)

:welcome  to the forum [mention]Dazzal[/mention] 
Nice to see you here


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

[align=center]
 :thanks 
Neelix, Naiwen, Smokin Shaun, Kivessout,  Catsmother, Pat!


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome Daz?


----------



## marti (Aug 22, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 22, 2020)

Thanks [mention]Angela.[/mention] and  [mention]marti[/mention]


----------



## kikipetie (Aug 23, 2020)

Welcome to the forum, Dazzal


----------



## roseberri (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello and welcome to the group.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 23, 2020)

kikipetie post_id=7321 time=1598210405 user_id=49 said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, Dazzal



Thank you Kiki.


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 23, 2020)

roseberri post_id=7449 time=1598214923 user_id=80 said:
			
		

> Hello and welcome to the group.


Thanks Natalie.


----------



## safeinsanity (Aug 23, 2020)

Well hello there stranger ?


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 23, 2020)

safeinsanity post_id=7508 time=1598238147 user_id=64 said:
			
		

> Well hello there stranger ?



Hello Safeinsanity!


----------



## ZandraJoi (Aug 26, 2020)

Welcome here Dazzal!


----------



## Anonymous. (Aug 26, 2020)

@"ZandraJoi" thank you.


----------

